# Fliegenfischen selbst beibringen?



## HarryHaller (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo miteinander,

ich fahre heute in 4 Wochen für 1 Monat nach Schweden, genauer gesagt nach Lappland. Hauptsächlich will ich auf Hecht und Barsche spinnen, allerdings gibt es dort auch sehr gute Bestände an Äschen, Saiblingen und Forellen. Und natürlich Lachse.

Jetzt würde mich es schon jucken, eine Fliegenausrüstung zu kaufen, leider hab ich aber vorher keine Zeit, einen Kurs zu belegen oder mit jmd. zu gehen, der mir die Wurftechnik beibringt.

Haltet ihr es für möglich, das Fliegenfischen mir selbst beizubringen, d.h. durch Inet, Bücher, evtl. DVDs etc? Oder soll ich davon gleich mal Abstand nehmen und mir von dem gesparten Geld lieber ein paar Wobbler zulegen?

Grüße Andi


----------



## antonio (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen selbst beibringen?*

bei den wenigsten klappt das (naturtalente).
wenn du jemanden kennst laß es dir zeigen und übe ein paar stündchen mit ihm wenigsten die grundlagen. du mußt dazu nicht unbedingt ans wasser mit demjenigen.
laß dich auch vorm kauf richtig beraten und nimm nicht wenns auch verlockend ist die billig angebote für nen 50er bei ebay usw.

gruß antonio


----------



## Bondex (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen selbst beibringen?*

ich denke das kann man auch so lernen wenn man wirklich interesiert ist. Allerdings muß man wenigstens theoretisch wissen wie´s geht und sich eine Weile damit beschäftigen. Sicher dauert´s ohne Lehrer aber länger als mit. Wenn Du vor Ort mit anderen Fluganglern zusammen bist könntest Du ihnen über die Schulter schauen und versuchen. 
Zur Vorbereitung könntest Du viel lesen und Filme gucken. Mit ein paar Sätzen hier kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen auf was Du alles achten mußt. Dazu ist das Thema zu komplex. Es gibt auch kein Rezept daß in 5 Minuten einen Chefkoch aus Dir macht.


----------



## Knispel (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen selbst beibringen?*

Als ich mir das Fliegenfischen so gegen 1965 selber beibrachte, gab es im Norden dieser unserer Republik niemanden, der es hätte mir zeigen können. Habe mir die Feinheiten denn bei anderen Anglern abgeschaut. Es geht.
Selber nie einen Kursus belegt, sorry doch, das binden klassischer Lachsfliegen im victorianischen Stiel ....


----------



## HarryHaller (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen selbst beibringen?*

Ich möchte so um die 100€ ausgeben für Rute, Rolle und Schnur. Ins Auge gefasst habe ich mal die Exori-Combo bei Angelsport Schirmer mit der BIG TROUT #5/6 Rute, als Rolle die BIG TROUT LA und als Schnur die Cortland Fairplay WF.

Auf Lachse will ich eigentlich nicht fischen, das sollen die Könner tun. Außerdem sind Karten für Gewässer mit 'Edelfiske' teurer. Also hauptsächlich Forellen und Saiblinge.


----------



## antonio (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen selbst beibringen?*



Bondex schrieb:


> ich denke das kann man auch so lernen wenn man wirklich interesiert ist. Allerdings muß man wenigstens theoretisch wissen wie´s geht und sich eine Weile damit beschäftigen. Sicher dauert´s ohne Lehrer aber länger als mit. Wenn Du vor Ort mit anderen Fluganglern zusammen bist könntest Du ihnen über die Schulter schauen und versuchen.
> Zur Vorbereitung könntest Du viel lesen und Filme gucken. Mit ein paar Sätzen hier kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen auf was Du alles achten mußt. Dazu ist das Thema zu komplex. Es gibt auch kein Rezept daß in 5 Minuten einen Chefkoch aus Dir macht.



ich sagte auch nicht, daß es unmöglich ist aber meistens schleichen sich eben fehler ein die ich selber gar nicht bemerke und dann ists schon günstiger wenn jemand daneben steht der diese erkennt.
es ist auch meistens nicht ein großer fehler den man macht sondern viele kleinigkeiten die sich dann eben summieren und größere auswirkungen haben.

gruß antonio


----------



## Blauzahn (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen selbst beibringen?*

Hallo,
ich bin seit über einem Jahr in der Lernphase (mit Unterbrechungen) und es ist unbedingt Empfehlenswert, Dir von einem "Profi" auf die Finger schauen zu lassen.
Nur die Beobachtung des Wurfablaufes, durch den Profi, hilft Dir Dich zu verbessern bzw. es richig zu erlernen... alle Theorie über Bewegungsabläufe nutzen da nix.
Übungen im Garten auf der Wiese, mit entsprechendem Gerät (welches man sich auch mal Ausleihen könnte) hilft auch sich vor Fehlkäufen zu schützen. Nicht jeder kommt gleichgut mit gleichem Gerät zurecht, Stichwort Körperbau, motorische Fähigkeiten etc.

Ist man dann erstmal über die "Findungsphase" hinaus, kann man sich nach passendem Gerät umschauen, 
und es gibt auch schon für ~ 200 Euro (komplett) ansprechendes.
Es muß nicht immer Greys oder Sage sein |wavey:

Grüße


----------



## jflyfish (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen selbst beibringen?*

Moin, 
natürlich kann man Fliegenfischen auch ohne Kurs und Lehrer lernen -jedenfalls war das bei mir so -- Ekkehard Wiedeholz 'Fliegenfischen für jedermann' in der Linken, das Billigset in der Rechten und ab dafür. In Norwegen 1971-- und gleich am ersten Tag ein paar Forellen für den Grill --Dauert halt ein bisschen länger bis es richtig gut geht, aber heute, so 35 Jahre später kann ichs schon recht gut. Also nicht entmutigen lassen. 

Jürgen


----------



## phill (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen selbst beibringen?*

NATÜRLICH ist das möglich...überhaupt kein Problem!

mit ein wenig logischem Denken und technischem Verständnis, ist das reine werfen der Schnur wirklich einfach.....sofern die Schnur zur Rute passt.

Absoluter Quatsch aus Fliegenfischen solch einen Hype zu machen.

Wer das Gefühl für eine Spinnrute hat, wird auch wenig Probleme mit der Fliegenrute haben.

Wenn selbst die Hausfrau von nebenan in der Sendung "fish n fun"  so etwas schafft :m


----------



## HarryHaller (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen selbst beibringen?*

Gut, dann werd ich das in Angriff nehmen. Hab ja in den 4 Wochen genügend Zeit zu üben. Hab mir gerade das Fisch & Fang Sonderheft "So wirft man die Fliege" mit DVD bestellt, hilft bestimmt.

Was haltet ihr von der Exori-Combo für 89€?

Exori Big-Trout 5/6 Rute
Exori Big Trout LA Rolle
Cortland Fairplay WF 6 Schnur + Backing

Weiß schon dass für das Geld kein High-end Equipment rausspringt, erwarte ich auch nicht. Soll erstmal für den Urlaub taugen und mir den Einblick in diese Ecke der Fischwaid ermöglichen.

Andi


----------



## ToxicToolz (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen selbst beibringen?*



phill schrieb:


> NATÜRLICH ist das möglich...überhaupt kein Problem!


 

Naja also so einfach wie es hier so dargestellt wird ist es wohl nicht. Ich habe es auch ohne Profi/Lehrer geschafft, jedoch brauchte dieses Zeit. Da reichen keine 4/6/8 Wochen!

Und hier mal ebend ne Schnur durch de Luft zu werfen heißt nicht gleich das man die besagte Angelei drauf hat. 

Ich habe Leute gesehen die haben die Fliege schneller in eigenen Körperteilen gehabt als im Wasser...

Also ne 1x1=1 Rechnung ist das Fliegenfischen nicht. 

Gruß Mike


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen selbst beibringen?*



HarryHaller schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich fahre heute in 4 Wochen für 1 Monat nach Schweden, genauer gesagt nach Lappland. Hauptsächlich will ich auf Hecht und Barsche spinnen, allerdings gibt es dort auch sehr gute Bestände an Äschen, Saiblingen und Forellen. Und natürlich Lachse.
> 
> ...



Hallo Andi,

vorweg, Fliegenfischen ist auch "nur" eine Angelart - mehr nicht und es ist nicht so schwer zu erlernen, wie uns die "Instuctors" gerne weismachen möchten.

Du bist in der glücklichen Lage, dich über DVD´s , Internet usw. zu informieren. 
Diese Möglichkeit hatte ich vor ca. 20 Jahren nicht ( sonst könnte ich heute besser werfen |supergri)

IMHO : Es gibt meines Erachtens so viele Wurfstile wie es Fliegenfischer auf der Welt gibt.
Fehlkäufe bzgl. Ruten, Rollen und Schnur gibt es auch nicht ;+
- warum ? weil sich ein Fliegenfischer, der am Ball bleibt, sein ganzes Leben lang lernt und sich weiter entwickelt.
Das Getackle das du eventuell die ersten 6 -12 Monate wirfst,wird dir irgendwann nicht mehr reichen und dann mußt du dich neu orientieren.
Wenn du dabei bleibst ...
Was will ich sagen?

Probier in einem Tackleshop deines Vertrauens das Zeug aus und wenn du der Meinung bist, das klappt : Mach es - wenn nicht, gib dein Geld lieber für Wobbler aus.

Du entscheidest !!! und hör auf deinen Bauch |bigeyes#h

Gruß Stephan 

P.S.: ...Äschen, Saiblingen und Forellen. Und natürlich Lachse...
beißen auch auf andere Köder.:g


----------



## Ollek (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen selbst beibringen?*

habs mir 92 nachdem ich den Film "Aus der Mitte entspringt ein Fluß" gesehen habe selbst bei gebracht.

Und in der tat denk ich heut immernoch ans "Metronom" beim werfen|rolleyes


----------



## t.z. (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen selbst beibringen?*

Hi,

wo in Lappland fährst du denn hin? Ich bin von Ende Juni bis Ende August oben. Wenn ich weiss wo du hin möchtest kann ich dir sicher ein paar Tips geben.

TL - TZ


----------



## phill (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen selbst beibringen?*

Es ist kein Problem die Fliege ins Wasser zu bekommen.... 

Es bis zur Perfektion zu treiben dauert sicher länger.....um jedoch ein wenig Spass im Urlaub zu haben sollte man sich nicht den Kopf darüber zerbrechen.

:m


----------



## Zanderfreunde-Gla (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen selbst beibringen?*

Fliegenfischen ist kein Hype. Im Gegenteil, es nimmt auch oberhalb des Weisswurstäquators ständig zu. Natürlich kann man es ohne Trainer lernen, denn irgendwann musste mal ein Mensch damit anfangen. Sicherlich kann man binnen ein paar Stunden die Fliege auch Richtung fisch bringen. Nur setzt das dann meist ideale Bedingungen voraus. Sobald es aber am Gewässer eng wird (hoher Uferbewuchs, starke Strömung, tiefe Pools, Scherrwinde oder auch nur Gegenwind) ist man schnell an seinen Grenzen angekommen. Auch das Wechseln zu Streamern oder sehr lange Vorfächer kann man m.E. nicht an einem Tag ohne Trainer lernen. Daher würde ich zwar die Fliegenrute an Deiner Stelle mitnehmen, aber immer noch die Spinnrute zusätzlich dabei haben. Wenn es Dir Spass macht, kannst Du am besten einen Kurs besuchen und dann richtig einsteigen. Aber selbst mit einem guten Kurs wirst Du noch Jahre brauchen, bevor Du alle Situationen meistern kannst. Einfach mal versuchen und Dir eine vernünftige Ausrüstung vom einem Profi zusammenstellen lassen. Das wird Dich ca. 200€ kosten, drunter gehts nur, wenn Du eine gebrauchte Ausrüstung bekommen kannst. 

Beispielrechung "low cost" und Einzelkomponenten:
Rute z.B. TFO oder Exori ca. 120€
Schnur WF schwimmend mindestens 30€ (z.B. Fairplay Cortland)
Rolle aus Kunststoff zB. Okuma Airframe ca. 40€
Diverse Vorfächer, Loops und Tippets nochmal ca. 20 - 30€
Fliegengrundsortimente ca. 6€ (z.B. die von Balzer)

Damit bist Du in Summe bei ca. 220€ und hast noch keine optimal abgestimmte Ausrüstung. Alternativ ein Set (Rute,Schnur;Rolle) z.B. Vision Attack oder von Guideline. Das liegt bei 200€ und ist fertig abgestimmt. 
Drunter wirst Du keine Ausrüstung finden, die wirklich einen Einstieg und auch etwas fortgeschrittene Techniken unterstützt. 

Zu den Fliegen: nimm am Anfang ein paar mehr mit. Du wirst sicherlich den einen oder anderen Baum, Busch oder die Wiese mit Fliegen verzieren  Das ist aber normal.


----------



## Horn10 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen selbst beibringen?*

hallo,
also ich habe mir das fliegenfischen auch selbst beigebracht...habe so gegen juni-juli letzten jahres damit angefangen und habe vor ein paar tagen endlich meine erste forelle fangen können,denn ich war das erste mal am oberlauf meines hausgewässers,der treene.weiter unten hats nur mit weissfischen geklappt...
also kurzfassung:
hatte keinen lehrer,kann jetzt trotsdem recht gut werfen.
>>aber auf jeden fall solltest du vorher bücher,filme etc. durchstöbern um wirklich den ablauf des wurfes zu kennen!!<<
ein paar freunde von mir haben das studieren des wurfes nämlich ausgelassen und die haben jetzt massive probleme mit dem werfen!!


----------



## schrotti_sw (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen selbst beibringen?*

Auch ich habe mir das Fliegenfischen selbst beigebracht. Mittlerweile geht das ganz gut. Das Set, was Du ansprichst habe ich auch. Die Rute hat eine parabolische Aktion und verzeiht auch schon mal einen unsauber ausgeführten Wurfversuch. Gerade für Anfänger ist das ganz gut. Jetzt habe ich mir noch eine Rute von Shimano zugelegt, die eine ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion hat und sehr schnell ist. Damit kann man weiter werfen und der Schnur mehr Speed geben. Die Billigrolle und die Schnur habe ich behalten, da ich diesen Teilen nicht viel Wichtigkeit beimesse. Die Schnur muss nur ab und zu gesäubert werden, dass sie schön durch die Ringe gleidet. Ansonsten ist sie auch nur ein Wurfgewicht.


----------



## Ollek (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen selbst beibringen?*

Hier ist zwar in Englisch, macht aber nichts, sind mehrere Teile.
Zum "Wissen wie es überhaubt geht" sollte es reichen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2SgcCw6I8M


----------



## Bondex (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen selbst beibringen?*

ich will Dich auch nicht entmutigen. An Deiner Stelle würde ich mir einfach das Getackle kaufen und loslegen. Das lernt man schneller als viel annehmen wenn man´s wirklich drauf anlegt. Einfach mal anderen Fly-Fischern über die Schulter schauen, lesen, Videos....

Und zum anfang müssen ja auch keine 30 Meter geworfen werden. Wichtiger als das ganze Gewerfe ist eine vernünftige Präsentation!!!

Ich hatte jedenfalls keine Sorge mir Fehler "anzuwerfen" und jetzt komme ich gut mit der Fliegenrute zurecht weil ich viel geübt habe. Dabei muß man eben nur aufmerksam sein und seine eigenen Fehler erkennen und dann ausbügeln. Fliegenfischen ist ein ständiger Lernprozess und nieman wird jemals alles können auch nicht die ganzen Guides und Instructoren... auch die werden immer weiter dazu lernen, es ist immer die Frage wie man sein Ziel absteckt und wieweit man gehen möchte. Es gibt auch keinen Mensch der alles weißt.
Fazit: Einfach anfangen!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen selbst beibringen?*

Ich habs mir mittels Buch und Lektüre auch selber "beigebracht" und man ist da recht schnell in der Lage Fische zu fangen.
Deswegen stimme ich Bondex da voll zu.

Allerdings habe ich festgestellt, dass man mit etwas Anleitung (muss beileibe kein Kurs, Fly-Martin hat mir auf dem AB - Treffen am Edersee z. B. 1, 2 Dinge gezeigt) sehr schnell besser wirft und vor allem Fehler vermeiden kann.

Ob man deswegen dann mal einen Kurs bucht oder sich einfach nen Kollegen sucht, entscheidet zum einen der persönliche Geschmack, aber auch Zeit und Geld, welches zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen selbst beibringen?*

Es ist kein Problem, wie schon viele vor mir geschrieben haben. Grade an einem Gewässer mit gutem Fischbestand wirst Du sicher schnell ein paar Fische fangen und Spass haben.
Ganz wichtig - kein Scherz - versuchs nie ohne ( Sonnen- ) brille. Grade als Anfänger mit unvollkommenem Wurfstil kommt Dir die Fliege beim Rückschwung so manches mal gut vor Augen.


----------



## Dynamofan (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen selbst beibringen?*

Also ich habe mir letzten Winter auch ein Komplett-Set gekauft und zwar das von Vision. Trotz aller Anregungen einen Kurs zu besuchen habe ich es natürlich ohne probiert 
Das erste mal war es schon dramatisch muss ich sagen. Aber dann hats recht gut funktioniert und wird immer besser. War allerdings auch erst 5mal Angeln. Komischerweise beissen bei mir bis jetzt nur Döbel (kein reines Forellengewässer). Das ist sehr toll und die Döbel waren allesamt ü50. Und alle auf Nymphe wobei ich den Eindruck habe das die Art der Nymphe egal ist. Es beißt halt. Nur eine andere Fischart wie Rotaugen etc. konnte ich noch nicht fangen. Da muss ich wohl noch viel lernen mit führen der Fliege usw. Aber der Anfang ist gemacht. Und schön ist es mit dem Fahrrad den Fluß entlang zu radeln mit einer wunderbaren leichten Ausrüstung. Vorbei mit Kübelschleppen..


----------



## schwerinchris (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen selbst beibringen?*

Ich glaube auch, daß man sich das selber beibringen kann.
Als ich in DK öfter mal einige Leute mit der Fliege auf Meerforelle sehen konnte hats mich auch gepackt.

Im Rutenbaushop den Blank mit den Ringen und das Griffteil bestellt ( ca. 100Euro) und das ganze an 4 Abenden selber zusammengebaut. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Meine nächsten Ruten will ich auch selber bauen.

Greys-Rolle mit Schnur bei Moritz für unter 70,-

Fliegenbindeset hatte ich schon vorher. Macht auch echt Laune die kleinen Dinger selber zu machen.

Das alles hat im Winter gut zur Entspannung beigetragen.

Morgen gehts mit der Rute zur Ostsee. Mal sehen was die Hornis machen.

Und das alles auch ohne Fliegenkurs.
Anregungen gibts genug im Internet und wenn ich mal meine ich komm da nicht mehr weiter dann mach ich bestimmt einen Flifi-Kurs


PS Schau dir mal die Fliegen von Bondex und den Anderen an
     dann bekommst du auch noch Lust zum selberbinden.


----------



## Maok (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen selbst beibringen?*

Ich hab mir das Fliegenfischen Anfang der neunziger Jahre auch selbst beigebracht. Man muss es halt wirklich wollen, dann klappt es auch mit viel Ausdauer und Übung.

Also, nur Mut! #6

Auf jeden Fall ne Brille aufsetzen, sonst landet die Fliege, wie schon erwähnt, schnell mal im Auge... |bigeyes

Grüße und viel Erfolg!

Maok


----------



## jflyfish (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen selbst beibringen?*

Moin, Was ich hier schon mehrfach gelesen habe und was ich völlg anders sehe, ist dass hier wenig Wert auf die Fliegenschnur gelegt wird. Ich behaupte mal, dass die Schnüre in den Sets nicht wirklich gute Schnüre sind (Profil, Gleiteigenschaften etc.).
Eine erstklassige Schnur macht aus einer schlechten Rute immerhin noch eine brauchbare Kombination, eine schlechte Schnur, die z.B. in den Ringen 'klebt' macht aus ner Superrute eine schlechte Kombination. Und natürlich hilft eine gute Schnur beim Lernen, da man viel eher das Gefühl fürs Timing etc. bekommt. 

Mein Rat daher: weg von den Billigschnüren in den Sets und für 20 Euronen mehr ne gute Schnur und dann gehts leicht zu lernen. TL, jflyfish


----------



## goeddoek (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen selbst beibringen?*

Jepp |good:


Ich meinte auch zu lange, nun an meine Maximalweite rangekommen zu sein ( nur ein Beispiel, andere Punkte sind ebenso wichtig ) bis ich eine andere Schnur ausprobierte.

Was ich auch ein bisschen stört, ist das "6er, also muss 'ne 6er Schnur rauf".

Die AFTMA-Klassifizierung betrachte ich als guten Anhaltspunkt, letztendlich hilft aber wirklich nur, die Fliegenrute mit der gewünschten Schnur zu testen.

Da wird mancher Aha-Effekt passieren |supergri

Gruß,

Georg


----------



## steelhead64 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen selbst beibringen?*

Hallo
bei You tube gibts vieles über flyfishing abzugucken,
wichtig ist die richtige rute und schnurr zuwählen
als anfänger lässt es am einfachste mit ne 5/6 rute mit aftma 5/6 floating line
das werfen muß mann nur üben üben üben
grüße Steelhead


----------

